# Lahore Medical & Dental College D Pharmacy



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

hello everyone can anybody tell me that is lmdc a good institute for d pharmacy?and also tell me about its fee structure?and also that which other colleges offer d pharmacy with fee........reply plzzzzz


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Have a look at the Riphah International University as well. All the information about the course is there on their website. The admissions are now open and last date to submit the application is 2nd of Jan for spring intake.

Fee Structure of Riphah


----------

